# Old School KIcker..



## PhotoGreg

Not mine.. but figured someone would be interested here. 
FREE SHIPPING~~KICKER VINTAGE 1995 SEPARATES FREEAIRS F-5.25 SPEAKER 4ohms NEW | eBay


----------



## audiogodz1

Also worthy of mention: OLD SCHOOL * Kicker Resolution R4 4" Midbass Midrange Drivers PAIR in box GREAT! | eBay


----------



## SpecV

Alright who was the one that stole the midranges out from under me


----------



## cutra

SpecV said:


> Alright who was the one that stole the midranges out from under me


I have a set if you want yet they are the gold lettered kickers. 
Let me know.


----------



## 22689

Two brand new pairs of KICKER X15C XPLS on eBay. Pair 1 : Kicker XPL C X15C New in The Box Made in The USA 1 Pair Cast Aluminum No Res | eBay

pair 2: Kicker XPL C X15C New in The Box Made in The USA 1 Pair No Res Lot 2 | eBay

I have seen these sell for 200 a pop in usable condition but used. these here in these listings are brand spanking new for 250 a pop sold in Pairs. 

Just a heads up. these things are really hard to find like this. I have 4 Of them in a single divided box. Thes subs were made exactly like the solo rounds but they are a little more flexible on the Box air space. 1.8 min and 2.7 cubic feet max - still a very small footprint for these big bad boys.


----------



## RNBRAD

imeverlast said:


> Two brand new pairs of KICKER X15C XPLS on eBay. Pair 1 : Kicker XPL C X15C New in The Box Made in The USA 1 Pair Cast Aluminum No Res | eBay
> 
> pair 2: Kicker XPL C X15C New in The Box Made in The USA 1 Pair No Res Lot 2 | eBay
> 
> I have seen these sell for 200 a pop in usable condition but used. these here in these listings are brand spanking new for 250 a pop sold in Pairs.
> 
> Just a heads up. these things are really hard to find like this. I have 4 Of them in a single divided box. Thes subs were made exactly like the solo rounds but they are a little more flexible on the Box air space. 1.8 min and 2.7 cubic feet max - still a very small footprint for these big bad boys.


Great find!! To me best sounding Sq sub ever made by Kicker and my favorite sub of all time. Wish we could go back in time.


----------



## 94VG30DE

imeverlast said:


> Two brand new pairs of KICKER X15C XPLS on eBay. Pair 1 : Kicker XPL C X15C New in The Box Made in The USA 1 Pair Cast Aluminum No Res | eBay
> 
> pair 2: Kicker XPL C X15C New in The Box Made in The USA 1 Pair No Res Lot 2 | eBay
> 
> I have seen these sell for 200 a pop in usable condition but used. these here in these listings are brand spanking new for 250 a pop sold in Pairs.
> 
> Just a heads up. these things are really hard to find like this. I have 4 Of them in a single divided box. Thes subs were made exactly like the solo rounds but they are a little more flexible on the Box air space. 1.8 min and 2.7 cubic feet max - still a very small footprint for these big bad boys.





RNBRAD said:


> Great find!! To me best sounding Sq sub ever made by Kicker and my favorite sub of all time. Wish we could go back in time.


Nice find. I've got a C15D that looks like the exact same cone, basket, and almost identical-looking motor. I am curious what's different between the two, as the box specs sound really similar. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/121601-kicker-c15d-15-subwoofer-pair.html


----------



## quality_sound

The second gen XPL had more Xmax and improved power handling over the CVRs. I think it had z larger motor as well.


----------



## 94VG30DE

quality_sound said:


> The second gen XPL had more Xmax and improved power handling over the CVRs. I think it had z larger motor as well.


Yeah, it looks like the motor on the XPL is a little longer, and I think I see radial venting below the magnet?


----------



## quality_sound

Yes. It's built exactly like the Solo, same frame and all, but with softer soft parts and a lighter cone to bring the sensitivity up. Great sub.


----------



## 22689

The Differences in the XPL C Series from the SOLO Round D series.

I have all the manuals for all the subs, I actually have most of the subs as well. but the specs is what you mean. 

really, if i put a solo round D and a Xpl C right here in front of me with all the labels and cone logo taken off. I would be really hard pressed to find a visual difference. 

I have both manuals pulled up here in front of me now though to answer this awesome question. If You would like any KICKER manual from the old days, email me and I will send it to you. really, in pdf format. for free. 

1st the Solo D: 
NOTE: DO NOT USE SOLO-BARIC DRIVERS IN THE FOLLOWING ENCLOSURE DESIGNS:
• Larger than recommended sealed enclosures
• Any vented or ported enclosure
• Free air or infinite baffle mounting
• “7th order” double-vented bandpass enclosures
• Passive radiator designs
Use of the Solo-Baric in enclosures with improper sealed volume can result in driver failure
that may not be covered under warranty

A Note on Power Handling Capability:
The S15d and S8d will handle full rated power in the recommended enclosure size.
However, the S12d and S10d have specific excursion limited (not thermal limited) power
ratings in their stock box sizes. For these models to handle their rated power they must be
used in smaller boxes.
The S10d will easily handle up to 350 watts in the .66 cubic enclosure; if more power (up
to 450 watts) is available, the box size should be reduced to .60 cubic feet.
The S12d will handle up to 425 watts in the .88 cubic enclosure; if more power (up to 600
watts) is available, the box size should be reduced to .66 cubic feet.
BU
IS15d Model
2, 4, 8 Ohm loads available.
750 recommended Max watts 
89.3 Sensitivity
18-100 Frequency 
7, 178 Mounting depth 7 inch, or 178mm 

14-1/16, 357ODiameter of mounting hole 14-1/16 Inch Or 357mm.

Enclosure volume – sealed ONLY – 1.5 cubic foot. 

The c-Series XPL subwoofers are designed to be installed in small sealed enclosures.
Stillwater Designs has been using sealed enclosures in its show vehicles for a number of
years. They have proven to be very reliable, with highly predictable performance, even
under extreme power demands. The sealed enclosure sound is very tight and controlled,
yet very “full” and solid, with extended low bass response.
The table on the following page shows suitable enclosure volumes for XPL drivers. Note:
a larger box improves low bass performance; a smaller box produces more mid-bass
“bump”. Consider the type of “sound” you want, and the amount of space in your vehicle,
then you can choose the appropriate enclosure to produce it.

X15c Model
2,4 & 8 Ohm
600 recommended Max watts.
90.0 Sensitivity
23-500 Frequency
7, 178 Mounting depth is identical – and so is the basket.
14-1/16, 357 Diameter of Mounting hole. Same. 

Enclosure volume Sealed Only - 1.8/50.9 Minimum
2.7/76.4 Maximum
The trade off is really obvious when listed this way, I know for a fact these can be run harder than the recommendations because I have done it and I have never blown an xpl at all. Not for any reason. I have pushed 4 2 Ohm with 1 dx700 on each daisy chained with excellent results, I have pushed 4 2Ohm with 1 KX2500.1 pushing 3600 watts with excellent results, and I have pushed 4 2ohm wired in pairs @4ohm per ZR1000 using RGX control signal processor also with excellent results. All of these set ups required extreme power sources – I use Kinetic and some serious wire ( Kickers best ) you can’t run this type of set up with crap wire and wal mart batteries and band aid caps is what I am getting at. 

I have a Buddy that ( back in the Day ) ran three of these 8ohm’s at 2.66Ohm off one zr1000 using a single HC2400 Kinetic – fairly plain alpine alpine deck Kq5 signal processor connected to an X3i 3 way electronic. In a chevy astro van. It was so cool to look back there and see the triple XXX system LOL! Crazy accurate. He did the same thing in a Trunk set up with a zr600 and three X12C subs also. But My fav was that triple X 15 set up. 

If you want to check out the manuals just hit me up. They are the factory pdf files.


----------



## 22689

I do have the XPL C series 15's new in the box 8 Ohm, and a Few of the CVR old school D series as well in 4 Ohm I believe. 

if you need something KICKER - just let me know and I will check stock. I can't give the stuff away though, sorry, it was all bought as an investment and that's what it's all been. I kind of wish I had invested in Gold and silver now and kept KICKER as a really fun Hobby.. LOL but hey, It could be worse. LOL


----------



## SaturnSL1

Do you have the manual for the Impulse I12?


----------



## quality_sound

I have 3 of the Solo Ds and a Comp VR 15 I'm selling too.


----------



## RNBRAD

Just sold 4 solo 8 c's and a set of the ND25's. I bought them through Ubid about 12yrs ago when they first started out, I got the 8's for $15 a piece and the ND's for $17 a box with x/o's. I'm already crying. Wish Kicker would make a anniversary or special edition solo or XPL. I'd be all over it. I know they XPL weren't marketed for SQ but man they were on par with the IDQv2 with more output, way better built and more power handling, at least my experience. Hope mine last forever. Just one of those hidden gems.


----------



## quality_sound

They did make an anniversary edition of the Solo...it sucks.


----------



## RNBRAD

quality_sound said:


> They did make an anniversary edition of the Solo...it sucks.


That's weird. They must of changed more than just the logo.


----------



## 22689

SaturnSL1 said:


> Do you have the manual for the Impulse I12?


 They clumped them all together in one manual. 

actually there is two manuals. one is reg impulse, and the other includes the marine impulse subs. The Marine impulse subs are the same as the other ones except they coated the baskets white - powder coat. 

anyway, yes I have the one that includes the marine. impulse 8, 10, 12, and 15 inch. 

hit me up at [email protected] I will send it to you. I have all the impulse amps as well. if you need any of those. and the impulse component sets.


----------



## optimaprime

if anybody wants kinda of rare amp i got kicker dx700!! last series kicker carried about in my opinion!! same great looks and taste of zr series just regulated power supply and 85% efficient. got end caps to . good thread here love the older kicker stuff. been to stillwater plant many times!!


----------

